# what you getting at hamm?



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Lets see what you are all going to get at hamm? Im after a female spider and a male pastle royals, what about yous?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i so badly wish i was going hamm, sounds like its gonna be awesome


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

lots and lots of retic, royal and burm morphs. Also a few boa morphs too :no1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

uroplatus (3 types) (brougth them already!)
3 female mossy geckos (brought them already)
2 agricole (sp) (brought them already!)
hopefully if i can find a breeder some pygmy chams.
and a waxy monkey frog for jack!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

a KSB maybe, maybe a pair of hognoses and another maybe baby snake.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't know why I'm going, not really anything I want myself  The OH is looking for boa morphs. I was looking for some adult hogg's for myself but have found what i'm looking for in the UK already  I might pick up a spider royal if there's one cheap but if not, I'm not that bothered... also looking at colour morph beardies, but only if there's something that really stands out.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

nuggett5 said:


> Lets see what you are all going to get at hamm?


first thing will prob be a semi due to the excitement, then a headache as i try to look at everything at once and probably confused as i try to think what i have room for and what the limit is before my missus chops my bollocks off.


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll be looking for some albino hoggnose's, pair Green tree python's, and some geckos, jacksoni cham's.:whistling2:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Hamish said:


> first thing will prob be a semi due to the excitement, then a headache as i try to look at everything at once and probably confused as i try to think what i have room for and what the limit is before my missus chops my bollocks off.


 
Beat me to it:lol2:.
I've been told not to buy anything unless i get her something from duty free or i will be sleeping in the shed.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i will be after retic morphs and maybe some more hots


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

you have hots jay?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> you have hots jay?


yes i have two at the moment, soon to be slightly more


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

this is all cool who else?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

so Far i have on order


Grammostola porteri X 20
Grammostola porteri MALE X 20
CHALCOSOMA ATLAS x 10 pairs 

CHALCOSOMA ATLAS FEMALE x 20 
DORCUS ALCIDES x 5 pairs 
DORCUS ALCIDES FEMALE x 20 

HEXARTHRIUS PARRYI x 5 pairs 
HEXARTHRIUS PARRYI FEMALE x 10 
4 Pairs of albino Garters

Loads still to order


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

i wanted to get loads but have changed my mind way too many times so i'm just gonna get what i like the look of when i get there.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hopefully argentine boa going to pick me up one of Bob Clarks yellowhead reticulated python........still waiting for him to ask for MONEY!!!!!!!

he must have too much already:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

I'm getting some T.U.B.S and some other reptiles but i'm not telling you what 




Prehaps because I don't know what yet lol


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Were is everyone ordering from? I'm finding it really hard.:bash:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont have anything on order, just going to see what takes my fancy on the day.......I will be after Corns mainly and possibly a Boa or two....

But I have loads ordered for September.................:no1:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I have no idea :whistling2:

Erm Fire Bellied Toads...FEMALE ones!
I want a female boa, and maybe a crestie or two, and probablya citrus or a snow female beardie :mf_dribble:

Jake has a pastle royal already ordered and I think he's after another burm! 

We have quite a bit of room at the minute


----------

